# Ear wax or ear infection?



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

So I've noticed Mulder scratching at one of his ears lately... I took a peek inside, and there's quite a bit of dark waxy buildup. 

There doesn't seem to be any other signs of infection... not red or inflamed, doesn't smell. I don't think he's in pain, as he let me mess around with the ear to get a closer look with a flashlight... though he did lean his head into me as I was doing so, as if he wanted me to scratch it. 

Is there anyway to know if its just buildup, or if its infected?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

the only way I would know is if a vet looked at it. You could buy some ear cleaning solution.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Agree with Jax... Chyanne had a yeast infection, she had no smell, no build up,nothing inflamed, I just noticed she was scratching her ear more than normal, got her to the vet, had to be put on drops.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Just dealt with this with Bison. He has been getting very quick build up in the ears, I think from kicking up dust when playing fetch. The vet just did a check when we took him in for a tummy infection and it was just dirt. 

I typically use a ear wipe with him, but the liquid cleaner that the vet used after doing the test got the ear much cleaner. She said that Bison groaned and leaned into her hand when she massaged his ear with the cleaner in it, so it must have felt good.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ick Otto gets that. Puppy dog (that's like Man Child if you know what I mean!) has had so many ear infections that the vet wanted him on a regiment of cleaning his ears weekly with EpiOtic and then a yeast cream. Well I forgot for a few weeks. Looked in there just today and ewwww it took me like 8 cotton balls to get it clean!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You do want the vet to check it out. Gryffon is just finishing up his regimen of ear drops to treat ear yeast infection. I had him at the vet's because he was scratching his ears and shaking his head a lot. I didn't think he had excessive ear wax, nor was there any smell, but I could tell that something was bothering him. 

The vet did swab and confirmed yeast infection. She said it was good that I caught it early - letting it go until the ear is red and inflammed and smelly can cause permanent damage to the ear lining that causes it to be even more susceptible to re-occurences. 

I'd have the vet check out Mulder's ears.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi also has dirty ears. I am wondering if it could be ear mites? If I buy ear mite stuff, will it hurt her if she doesn't have them?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dogs are not likely to get mites - so chances are it is something else. Ear mites will cause a lot of scratching, head-shaking, whining - they bother the dogs a LOT. Why use a pesticide that may not be neccessary? The main problem I see is that if it is a yeast infecton, the ear mite stuff won't do anything for it, and the infection can just get worse. 

The ear canal has tiny, microscopic hairs called cilia. Their movement carries the ear wax and dirt out of the ear canal to keep the ears free from contaminants. An advanced infection can damage the cilia to the point that they can no longer perform, and the ears get plugged up with wax and dirt and moisture, leading to further infections. 

I would just clean the ears out and if they get all yucky again I would take my dog to the vet and see what we are dealing with.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If Heidi lives with a cat, it's highly likely the dog will get ear mites from the cat if the cat has ear mites. 

I suffered that for a long long time before I could get it cleared up in both the cat and the dog. 

I wouldn't treat her for mites without the vet first saying yeah your dog and cat both have ear mites.



> Originally Posted By: BridgetHeidi also has dirty ears. I am wondering if it could be ear mites? If I buy ear mite stuff, will it hurt her if she doesn't have them?


----------

